# Question on tube size and casings



## jerkin (Dec 21, 2010)

Today I received the Weston 7lb vertical stuffer that I ordered from Cabelas.  The ad said that it came with a 10mm tube but it did not, the smallest tube is 13mm and it actually measures closer to 16mm O.D. (0.0625").  I bought this mainly to make snack sticks from the two deer we have in the freezer but now I don't know if it's going to work.

From what I have read you are supposed to slide the casings over the tube then tie the end off and start filling but most of the snack stick kits I have found come with 19mm casings and the charts I have found that correlate tube size to casing size say I need to be around a 28mm casing for that tube (midwestern research).  That seems way too big for snack sticks.

I just want to have all my ducks in a row and order all the correct items the first time so that we can run a batch between Christmas and New Years. Any advice for this rookie is greatly appreciated.


----------



## dieselbear (Dec 24, 2010)

Great question.  I'm surprised it hasn't been answered yet.  Unfortunately I have the same question.

I've never done sticks before and am trying to figure out what supplies are needed.  I haven't searched the threads to see if this question has been asked before.  It might be why nobody has replied.  I'll be busy searching and check back !!

This forum is amazing and has the most friendly and advice giving folks around.  I'm sure someone will chime in.


----------



## dieselbear (Dec 24, 2010)

I found the answer in another thread for making jerky.  They use a 3/8" tube with 21,19, or 17mm casings. for sticks (aka-deer sticks,snack sticks).

In the search menu put " How to make sticks "  over 3,000 postings with sticks. I'm guessing that's why no body replied. 

Good luck !  don't forget to let us know how it goes.  Good or Bad, everyone can learn from everyone's success or failure. 

What I learned tonight is. Buy a dedicated stuffer.  Lots of frustrated grinder/smokers taught me this !!

Later.


----------



## jeffesonm (Dec 24, 2010)

I just did this for the first time literally one hour ago.  I used my 3/8" tube and 19mm collagen casings... they come all bunched up in a tube and tried to slide them onto the 3/8" tube but they would only go on just an inch or so... I guess you're supposed to unravel them onto the tube?  too bad the whole bunch doesn't go right on.

anyhow here are some recipes I found while searching:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/76561/looking-for-snack-stick-recipe

http://www.eldonsausage.com/InfoPages/RecipesSpec.htm

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28064


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 24, 2010)

3/8" tube is what you need for snack stix.  You can order one from Butcher Packer.  I use it on hot dogs, 19mm or 22mm sheep casings for skin-on franks.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 24, 2010)

Your tube that measures 13mm I.D. is your 10mm tube. the sizes are not exact. If the stuffing tube gets too small it will put to much pressure on the stuffer canister and gears and will cause a failure from to much pressure. The 19mm casings should work with your stuffing 10mm(13)

tube. I see the ss tubes do not have a taper so you should be able to fit alot of casing on the tube. You should also try a test with the 10mm tube and cut a piece of casing and slide it on the tube to check the fit. good luck and dont forget the Q's


----------



## jerkin (Dec 27, 2010)

I did some more checking on this since I didn't get an answer for a few days and I found out that the ad in cabelas is wrong.  The unit does not come with a 10mm tube, the 13mm is the smallest and like I said in my original post 13mm is the I.D. the O.D. is 16mm.  Weston said they had a few calls about this and were going to contact cabelas and see if they would change it.  I found some 21mm casings and they would not fit over the tube unless you unraveled them, I'm not sure if this is what you are supposed to do or not.  There is a place not far from me that sells spices called Con Yaeger, I called them and they said for a 16mm O.D. tube to use 23mm casings which they sell.  I'm still not sure if I'm better off getting the 23mm casings or getting the 21mm and unraveling them.  Like I said I've never done this before and don't want to thaw out all my meat and then realize I don't have something.

In case some of you guys are interested here is the Con Yaeger website:  http://www.conyeagerspice.com/conyeager/defaultstore.html  The only thing I've ever used from they is there wing dust for making chicken wings and they were yummy but I've never seen them referred to on any other websites.


----------



## arnie (Dec 27, 2010)

My first attempt at sticks was with 19 mm collagen casings and they would not fit on the horn without being unraveled, and I had quite a few blowouts.

For my 2[sup]nd[/sup] try I found something to slide the casing on and briefly soaked it in a glass of water before I slid it on to the horn, and I didn’t have a single blowout.

It took 2 loads to get the whole casing on the horn after soaking, when they were dry it took 3


----------



## baboy (Dec 27, 2010)

I use the LEM 3/8 stainless stuffing tube with my Gander Mountain/Cabelas/Grizzly/Northern Tool 5# stuffer and the 22mm LEM snack stick casings from Gander Mountain, Bass Pro or Cabelas and you can put a little more than 1/2 a stick on the tube without unraveling it. Make sure your meat is still loose and you have not let it sit too long after mixing so that it does not set up. This will cause extra strain on the plastic gears some stuffers have, probably the reason they do not come with that size tube. With the smallest plastic tube (that came with the stuffer) I had to unravel the casings and push them onto the tube and could not get too much on. I do not know if that tube will match up with your stuffer.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 27, 2010)

cabelas just started to sell weston stuffer products so there are alot of us not familliar with what weston is producing but we are trying to help you with your problems from what we have encountered with other brands. I think your qustion was answered by pops6927. you need a 3/8ths inch tube but you will need to be very gentle not to dammage the unit. How about stopping by roll call and introducing yourself and fill out yer profile so we can see if your a neighbor.


----------



## sausageboy (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## jeffegg2 (Aug 14, 2013)

So, I am assuming that the 17mm collegen casings do not just slide on the 3/8 horn like the 21mm do? Has anyone loaded their 3/8 horn with 17mm that can explain??Thanks,Jeff.


----------



## michael mizerka (Mar 20, 2016)

Hello, I have had no problem using 17mm casings on a 3/8ths ss tube. the meat has to be a bit loose to flow but it does work. i have the 5lb LEM Stuffer. good luck.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 20, 2016)

I've only made a couple of batches, but a 1/2" tube with 16mm collagen casings works great.


----------

